# probleme mit bildern in der Tabelle



## xuxz (18. September 2001)

Wenn ich 2 bilder in einer Tabelle genau neben einander haben will, aber sie in zwei zeilen haben will, wird bei mir ein boarder angezeigt, auch wenn ich border="0" habe!
Ich will die bilder direkt aneinander haben, wie gaht das??
cya
xuxz


----------



## force2k1 (18. September 2001)

*überall*

du musst border="0" bei der Tabbelle und bei den bildern machen !!


----------



## Bushman (19. September 2001)

und am besten noch

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  . . . >


----------



## GoLLuM (19. September 2001)

nur mal zur erklärung:
cellpadding und cellspacing geben den abstand des zelleninhalts zum zellenrand an. und noch was anderes, was ich grad vergessden hab, kannste aber bei http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml/ nachschaun!

cya
g:
P.S.@ bushmann: nette seite haste da..


----------



## Tribalman (19. September 2001)

Cellspacing gibt den Abstand vom Inhalt zum Zellenrand an.
Cellpadding gibt den Abstand zwischen den Zellenumrandungen!


P.S.: Hab selber auch immer noch mein Tabellenproblem ;((.
Any ideas? (HTML-Grundlagen | Bild dehnt Tabellenzelle)


----------



## xuxz (19. September 2001)

*dank*

danke ich werde es versuchen.
aber cellspace und pad ist doch von alein auf 0 oder?
cya
xuxz


----------



## xuxz (19. September 2001)

*wie werde ich mitglied?*

wil nicht grünschnabel sein!!!
cya
xuxz
p.s. sorry das ich das hier schreibe


----------



## Tribalman (20. September 2001)

Gibt ´nen fetten Unterschied zwischen dem, was sein sollte,
und dem, was bei rauskommt . Wenn Du saubere Abschlüsse
in Deinen Tabellen haben willst, dann sorg lieber vor, und
setzt cellblabla auf 0.

Hat´s denn funktioniert?

P.S.: Dein User-Status ändert sich mit mit der Zeit (und der
Anzahl Deiner Beiträge) von selber. Bist doch jetzt schon
Rookie! Kannst Deinen "Untertitel" aber auch selber ändern,
wenn Du Dein Profil editierst.


----------



## Shiivva (20. September 2001)

*Re: dank*



> _Original geschrieben von xuxz _
> *danke ich werde es versuchen.
> aber cellspace und pad ist doch von alein auf 0 oder?
> cya
> xuxz *



Beides ist standardmässig gleich 2.


----------

